

Registration now open for Heroku's 2013 Waza Developer Event - whalesalad
https://waza.heroku.com/

======
andrewcooke
is there some kind of animation of the purple tag at the top of the page that
i'm missing? the svg image is only half visible, with a "string" above -
<https://waza.heroku.com/images/layout/logo-waza.svg>

~~~
willlll
when you register it shows the string

